# icelandic food !



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow interesting looking food!! LOL that'd be cool if I could try some.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

SHEEPY!!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh... I don't want hurt you but there's some dishes which I wouldn't eat here (for example Svið or súrsaðir hrútspungar) . I even stopped eat regular sausages when I heard what them includes.

But some of those dishes seems very good . For example flatbread, rye bread, hangikjöt, flatkökur sounds good.

Forgive me, but I would be into hear about traditional dishes of different countries. Could we talk about them in this topic? If you hadn't anything against it, could another users told something about their dishes?

I can give some traditional dishes in Finland. The two which comes to my mind first is _karjalanpiirakat_ (Karelian pastries).
Pictures: http://images.google.fi/images?gbv=2&ndsp=20&hl=fi&q=karjalanpiirakka&start=0&sa=N

and _karjalanpaisti_ (Karelian hot pot)
Pictures: http://images.google.fi/images?gbv=2&hl=fi&q=karjalanpaisti&btnG=Etsi+kuvia


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

haha, you won´t hurt me :lol: i just love hearing about what people think of this  ! 
i´d also love hearing about traditional food in other countries ! 
those dishes look yummy


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Never tried it no, but always up for something new.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I think it would be interesting to try


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I'll try anything once, I cant guarantee that I would like it or it would stay down, but Id try it.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh, how could I forget mämmi (rye pudding).
Picture: http://images.google.fi/images?hl=fi&q=mämmi&btnG=Etsi+kuvia&gbv=2

Most of Finnish eat it in Easter.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

This was really cool sis! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brightside (May 25, 2008)

ooo. that looks interesting. i would try it!


----------

